# Seeking a 240z



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey all,

I've been posting in the Frontier forum since I've become the very happy owner of my new Frontier, and I have also been toying with plans of a beastly powerful 240 or 260z for a few years now. Has anyone here bought one of these cars from any particular place that was good (or not so good), or does anyone have recommendations? I don't have any set plans yet, I just know that I've always really really liked the style of the 240 and 260z cars, so anything yall can tell me would be great.


----------

